# 2017 Cisco Disco



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Been a few years since I managed to make it out to Bear Lake for the Cisco Disco. This next one's coming up in 6 weeks from Saturday. I'd like to go out with the kids for some fun, especially if the lake freezes over this year. Anybody else planning on getting a limit of the little buggers?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have fished Bear Lake my whole life and I tried jigging for them once. I really think that me and the boys are going to giver it a try this year as well. Good luck hopefully the lake will cap over this year.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've never done it but I thought this might be the year to give it a try. Where is the best place to find accurate info on the run timing?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Here you go.

http://www.bearlake.org/events/bear-lake-monster-winterfest

I've found the best place to catch them is along Cisco Beach on the east side of the lake.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What the heck do people do with Cisco anyway?

Back in the 80s my dad went with a friend and netted a bunch. He didn't know what to do with them either so I stuffed as many as I could fit into a mayonnaise jar, then stuck it in a cabinet in the garage... for 15 years. That stuff turned into awesome raccoon bait.


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> What the heck do people do with Cisco anyway?
> 
> Back in the 80s my dad went with a friend and netted a bunch. He didn't know what to do with them either so I stuffed as many as I could fit into a mayonnaise jar, then stuck it in a cabinet in the garage... for 15 years. That stuff turned into awesome raccoon bait.
> 
> -DallanC


Either deep fry them and eat them or use the tails as bait for cutts and macs.

I've heard that the run lately has been later than it has been in the past. With it also being such a short run, I want to be on top of the reports and be there at the right time.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> What the heck do people do with Cisco anyway?
> 
> Back in the 80s my dad went with a friend and netted a bunch. He didn't know what to do with them either so I stuffed as many as I could fit into a mayonnaise jar, then stuck it in a cabinet in the garage... for 15 years. That stuff turned into awesome raccoon bait.
> 
> -DallanC


Cut off Tails for bait.

Flour w/ Salt and Pepper - Cook in oil.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

googling recipes and eating cisco, I see alot of talk about them being full of parasites. Is that a problem / concern with bear lake cisco?


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> googling recipes and eating cisco, I see alot of talk about them being full of parasites. Is that a problem / concern with bear lake cisco?
> 
> -DallanC


Probably not after a 350 degree bath in hot oil.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't had any trouble with parasites with the ones I've brought home. Also, cisco can only be used as bait at Bear Lake. It's illegal to fish with them anywhere else, but the lake trout sure like 'em.


----------

